# Want To Join An Inclusive & Fun SAS Skype Group Chat?!?



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Yes, you read that title correctly!

PM me or post your Skype username in this thread if you would like to join a SAS Skype chat. I would definitely love for anyone and everyone to join. The only two guidelines I have are as follows:

1. Pretty much anything goes in the chat, but attempts at actual discussions are... highly encouraged (including discussion of SA and dealing with it).

2. Please, no domination of the conversation by any individual/group of individuals. I'm aware that this may be a gray area, but I know it would be highly appreciated by many if at times people could remember that there are some who may want to contribute, but don't know how to start when others seem to already know each other so well.

I really hope this works out and that the issues of past groups don't emerge here as well! Thanks guys.

---

*4/30/2015 Update: I am no longer adding people to this group, so please do not PM. Thanks to all that participates, it was great! *


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I was trying to post on your wall, but there was no wall T^T
Thanks for taking the time to read the about me
(uber long sorry x.x but that's my whole story until now)

Anyway, I am interested in this <3 my skype is rawexposed


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

trol0dytic

don't know why because it's not like I can say anything.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

persona.non.grata0


----------



## riverboats (Sep 9, 2012)

river-boats


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Alright, might as well ask to be added to yet another random skype group on here. Its bluecrime3


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

@nobutapower @riverboats @bluecrime

Requested you guys as a contact, when you accept I can add you to the group!


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

I would like to join the chat too! My skype is gokukamehameha2


----------



## Athena (Sep 1, 2014)

Will the chat be text based only?

I'm DrmrAtNight.

Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm allieg9297 on Skype.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm sorry but I gotta ask; did anything actually come out of this? Not trying to be a downer but I imagine that you guys added eachother (or didn't), but nobody started a group call. Or maybe I am totally wrong? :yes


----------



## Athena (Sep 1, 2014)

Some people are chatting right now. I have no idea what they are taking about, but something is going. 

Also, I changed my skype to: callme.athena if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cool. My Skype is joked357. I have a weird problem where the only way I can access Skype is when my computer is booted up (I have to restart). I'm not sure if I want anything to do with this, but I am kind of forcing myself to take and interest in it.


----------



## Think2Much (May 2, 2010)

Are you having regular meetup times? Looking for an online support group to discuss SA, but not too much into random chatting.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Think2Much said:


> Are you having regular meetup times? Looking for an online support group to discuss SA, but not too much into random chatting.


Sorry, this group probably has more of the latter. However, I'm positive there exist other groups around here that better fit what you're looking for if you look at some of the other threads in this forum!


----------



## Athena (Sep 1, 2014)

Think2Much said:


> Are you having regular meetup times? Looking for an online support group to discuss SA, but not too much into random chatting.


I'm also looking for one that mainly discusses SA and is organized with time and topics. Send me a PM if you find one!

Also, do I have to install Skype to use it? I like AIM because I can access it from a browser wherever I am. I sometimes go on computers that I can't download things on.


----------



## Hiddenthoughtz (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder :] is this skype group still alive? o.o 
-Is new to the site though-


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

oh wow - a lot of people are interested - but I have question SENSEI! What times/days do we meet up on skype? I'll get on during those times <3


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

g.romero94 is my username, i would love to join! :clap


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

sixtenaitelism.

Let me join.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 7, 2014)

Added you and some users on here , Add me: Hellboundmurda (sorry about the name, made it 4 years ago...


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like fun; n.verbeek92


----------



## Smith85 (Aug 3, 2014)

I would like to try and give this a go
my skype name is smith7814.
Thanks


----------



## Celticfire (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey there I would like to be added if possible. 

Username: celticfire864

Cheers


----------



## escapistmind (Sep 7, 2014)

If this is still going i wouldn't mind joining please;
cp87anon


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

jakbob1234 if you still got room. Always down for a good chat as my SA is slowly getting better.


----------



## belu (Jul 17, 2014)

redrougerose if this is still going.


----------



## Gabrielstmp (Sep 8, 2014)

I would like to chat too ! But i dont know if i can be that a good....

skype : gabrielbello12


----------



## Josephus (Jul 6, 2010)

josephc87


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

my Skype name is yesi51


----------



## Crisparkle (Sep 16, 2014)

I think this sounds like a great idea. I'd love to give it a shot

Criseptimus


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*is this on-going?*


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> *is this on-going?*


Yes it is!


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I like to join in on the fun. Add me @acidfire91


----------



## LK 89 (Oct 30, 2011)

Tom.Sonoma


----------



## Parky94 (Sep 2, 2014)

taparkin1, would love to join if this is still active


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sure add me.

SunshineSam218


----------



## Runningdogz (Aug 29, 2014)

my skype is dogzrunning13


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Ooh. Me, me. Add me.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

cooperativeCreature said:


> Ooh. Me, me. Add me.


you forgot to include your username


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd love to join my user name is Brittanyj101


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

username: theblazecrow


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll join: sirdigbychickencaesar.
Hopefully you'll be able to find me. I don't actually have a skype name, but others have found me with that one. My picture is the same as my avatar and I'm in Canada


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

you're doing a good job as chat prime minister shelly

just need to up your scrabble game but its ok i'll give you more tips

maybe next time you can finish within 100 points of the master (thats me)


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Elad said:


> you're doing a good job as chat prime minister shelly
> 
> just need to up your scrabble game but its ok i'll give you more tips
> 
> maybe next time you can finish within 100 points of the master (thats me)


REALLY???








the robot won by refusing to extend me time..... i was this close to making you proud, I'M SORRY I'M SUCH A DISAPPOINTMENT

but just you wait, one day i will take your place as the ultimate scrabble nerd


----------



## risenfall (Oct 2, 2014)

tenyearoldgal


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Tumbling Destiny said:


> REALLY???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the robots are dicks, i cant believe you chose to play one of them instead of letting me give you ptsd from the triple word bingos i lay down

seriously up your level i need someone to play with


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd like to talk **** too please if the gods are willing. 

Ospi.f1


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I want in.

dreameaterbaku


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Not sure if you will have gotten my pm, as it was sent through tapatalk but I'd like to be added.


----------



## Izzeyh (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi i would love to be invited my skype name is izzeyh.tristen


----------



## coffeeaddict (Mar 19, 2012)

add me plz jimmy.moon867


----------



## parapetal (Aug 25, 2014)

Add me to the group, please: [email protected]


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Please add me: live:martijn_129


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Ayeee I wanna join my skype thing is emosauskekun


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

yes please.. my skype id is sascos


----------



## Lonel016 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yesss. ID: junintrip


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

Rachaelybiased


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

@Tumbling Destiny I got a new skype to match my name lol.

nobutaaaaaaaaa

INVITE ME GUYS -- Did you guys have a first ever group skype chat yet?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

rip in peace skype group



nobutapower said:


> @Tumbling Destiny I got a new skype to match my name lol.
> 
> nobutaaaaaaaaa
> 
> INVITE ME GUYS -- Did you guys have a first ever group skype chat yet?


some people did in the beginning but its sort of petered out now, even adding new people 8/10 times they say nothing


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

@Elad
Okay, if Tumblin is not takin' charge, I'll take charge for the next month. Let's see how it goes!
@Tumbling Destiny
come backkkk


----------



## jordan2975 (Nov 20, 2014)

live:jordan_2975


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I joined a while back and the guys were being like omfg there's too many new people here why are they adding so many people I don't even know them it's weird and they don't even say anything etc. So I quit the group and wept into my cat's armpit without saying anything. Frankly I found it about as fun and inclusive as real life.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> I joined a while back and the guys were being like omfg there's too many new people here why are they adding so many people I don't even know them it's weird and they don't even say anything etc. So I quit the group and wept into my cat's armpit without saying anything. Frankly I found it about as fun and inclusive as real life.


I believe people were saying that because another chat group accidentally got merged into it so there was an influx of random people who weren't intending to join, but I may be mistaken. I don't think people have a problem with the constant additions, it's just the sheer magnitude of them is a little much, but I'm trying to include whoever wants to join the group. However, if what you are saying is true, I apologize for that - it's the natural way a lot of people react to newcomers.

As to your second comment, I'm not sure what to say. Like in real life, a certain level of inclusion is more easily obtained through speaking up or participating often. A lot of the people in the group also seem to know each other through another group chat, which does complicate things. I guess what I'm trying to say that is I don't think the chat has actively excluded anyone by any means, and I'm sorry if you felt that in any way.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> I joined a while back and the guys were being like omfg there's too many new people here why are they adding so many people I don't even know them it's weird and they don't even say anything etc. So I quit the group and wept into my cat's armpit without saying anything. Frankly I found it about as fun and inclusive as real life.


i dont think that was this chat, it sounds the like one of the other ones

this one isn't like that from what i've seen, people dont really voice in this one, just talk about whatever and people who are added either say hi and start chatting or dont say a single thing

if you do the latter then yeah, inclusion isn't really possible, i used the word one far too often in the making of this post


----------



## ali 1997 (Nov 23, 2014)

Broken_angel1997 
Add me


----------



## JasonEll (Aug 5, 2014)

I would really like to join 
Skype is ioveiock


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

i have never joined a skype chat before but i'd like to try i guess.
my skype is janicles


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

seems to be a common problem for people so this is how you turn off the constant notifications on chat

highlight conversation --> click "conversation" on top right --> notification settings --> do not notify me


easy


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

yes add me pliz Douhnut78


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

belloabelo


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Douhnut77 said:


> yes add me pliz Douhnut78





Eazi said:


> belloabelo


done


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Buckyx said:


> how is it called now?


"The Cuckolding and Molesting Pizza Club (dominos i'mma cut u)"

or maybe thats just what i have it listed as


----------



## BrendanXX (Nov 30, 2014)

Add me: BrendanSAS


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

Add me,
Jpluong89


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Is this still going on?


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Add me. My Skype name is in my signature. I hope this group is still active. Its winter break for me and the next three weeks are going to be boring.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

namingmyself is me


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Update: the group is still alive and well, feel free to post/PM anytime if you would like to join. I think everyone has for the most part been really friendly to others and some solid friendships have grown. Cheers!


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

My name should be the same has my user name on here


----------



## applefan68001 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tumbling Destiny said:


> Update: the group is still alive and well, feel free to post/PM anytime if you would like to join. I think everyone has for the most part been really friendly to others and some solid friendships have grown. Cheers!


Me TD!


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

I lost all my Skype stuff 
obliviox


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

yep now they're all missing their uncle bob


----------



## Michimon (Jun 16, 2014)

Oooh this is such a wonderful idea! I wanna join! Please add me - my skype name is michele.docherty3


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> did they kick you? also did they let you to teen group again
> 
> I left on my own


 No just my stuff was all cleared and yeah they did


----------



## WhatTheFudgeCakeSundae (Nov 12, 2014)

bob.slopadonapapavich is mine 8333333333333


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

@Oblivio
Are you still interested in joining again? I requested you as a contact a few days ago.
@WhatTheFudgeCakeSundae
Sent you a request just now!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

BUMP.


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Morbid curiosity compels me.


----------



## Michimon (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi there! I was in this group before but left accidentally  Do you think you could add me again? My skype name is michele.docherty3

Thank youuu!


----------



## magicmusic7 (Jan 25, 2015)

I like this idea but am not sure just yet..would it be text based or video based? And are there set times or is just whoever is on at the time?


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

magicmusic7 said:


> I like this idea but am not sure just yet..would it be text based or video based? And are there set times or is just whoever is on at the time?


hey magicmusic, the chat is text-based for the most part (sometimes voice calls) but i've found that people often use the chat as a springboard to form friendships, find their group of people, etc... and from there you could definitely do whatever you want, be it video, voice, whatever =)


----------



## magicmusic7 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd do it if it was text based (i'm not too comfortable with video yet)
mine is dana.simendinger...let me know if any wants to chat (text based only please)


----------



## magicmusic7 (Jan 25, 2015)

and thanks! It sounds like a good idea!


----------



## furever grateful (Jul 11, 2011)

If there's still room in the group, add me. 
I'm kelly_erin_fishy


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Add me
SunshineSam218


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this group still active?

If so, then add me: Findedeux1


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

add me: [email protected]


----------

